# Hey



## Davidw24478 (Aug 26, 2018)

Hey I'm new here.. Trying to post on the divorce section, but it's not allowing me to right now.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Welcome. 

Give it a bit and the Mods will be along to help with that.


----------



## Davidw24478 (Aug 26, 2018)

Thanks. I could really use some help. My wife and I have been married for almost 6 years. We have three beautiful kids together. These past four years have been touch and go for us and I admit that most of it is my fault. Well about a week ago she told me she wants a divorce. I really don't want this because I love her and my kids to death.. I want to get my act together, so I've been trying very hard.these past few days have been going good for us, we've been joking around and acting like newly weds. Well tonight she told me the reason why were acting this way is because there's no more stress. We're not having to force things. She says we're better off being friends and I don't know what to do.


----------



## anchorwatch (Mar 5, 2012)

Three kids in such a short time can be stressful enough for a new marriage... and yes, not having your act together makes it worse. 

What faults could you have, that would lead to your wife decide that she's better off with three young children on her own?


----------

